# Domino Table



## jcm5399 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi
Just finished this domino table out of mesquite, with a chalkboard inset into the top, and a storage area under the top. Chalkboard top allows keeping score right on the table.
jcm


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Good looking game table. Been years since I played that game, hope all enjoy the table, and that is a great idea to put the chalk board on top and use it for score keeping.

Nice job.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice table, cool idea for scoreleeping. Great work.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

nice table. did you stain the mesquite?


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

This makes me think I need to get some mesquite to bring back with me from West Texas next month


----------



## jcm5399 (Jun 27, 2011)

desertforest-
no stain, but I used garnet shellac to seal it, so that adds just a bit of color..
thanks
john


----------



## duck'n (Apr 7, 2013)

That is a gorgeous table!  I am partial to mesquite. Question, where did you get the chalkboard? I have an old domino table out of the bar I worked at in college and I really want to add a piece of chalkboard as a "drop in" since the surface is completely deteriorated. Any help is appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcm5399 (Jun 27, 2011)

Duck'n

Thanks. I used chalkboard paint on mdf for the chalkboard. You can buy this paint at HD, or make your own, (2 tablespoons of non sanded tile grout to one cup of paint), if you'd like a particular color. I used a custom color for this, not the green standard.

I inset the mdf into the mesquite boards of the top (like a picture frame).

This design had the chalkboard top 1/4" below the mesquite, this lip keeps the dominoes on the table.

Then, to allow the use of the table for other purposes, I put some green felt on 1/4 plywood insert, and that can be put over the chalkboard to make a flat top for board games, eating, card playing etc..

Have Fun
John


----------



## fnsteffen (Sep 1, 2013)

JCM,

I know this is an older thread now, but I was wondering how the chalkboard paint was holding up to the dominoes. Do the bones scratch or wear on the paint while you shuffle them in the middle?

I make domino tables for folks pretty regularly, and I've used an actual stone slate top for the same purpose. Was thinking about doing chalkboard paint and MDF like you (for cost and weight purposes), but I was worried that it wouldn't hold up as well to heavy use.

Thanks for your contribution, and thank you in advance for your reply!


-FnSteffen


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That's one cool and fun table. Great design and great idea on the chalkboard. Mesquite is gorgeous as well as the finish. Great job!


----------



## jcm5399 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Chalkboard*

fnsteffen- sorry for the late reply. the chalkboard paint is holding up fine, no chipping etc. I put on three of four coats of the paint..

Good luck
John


----------



## fnsteffen (Sep 1, 2013)

jcm5399 said:


> fnsteffen- sorry for the late reply. the chalkboard paint is holding up fine, no chipping etc. I put on three of four coats of the paint..
> 
> Good luck
> John


Thanks for your reply, John. I appreciate the info!!

-FnSteffen


----------

